# Casio Cassiopeia E-125 please Help



## vrcritter (Jun 18, 2001)

I am having problems with my E-125 Cassiopeia. My operating system is windows XP, and before i have not been having problems synching. Now, when I plug in my usb port and hook it up, it does not recognize my pocket pc, and windows gives me an error message that says "One of the USB devices attached to this computer has malfunctioned, and WIndows does not recognize it." What can I do to correct this problem?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Have you tried hitting the reset button on your Cassiopeia? Realize you'll lose all your informtion on your PDA, but you can then sync it and all your desktop information will then be on your PDA.


----------

